# Precipitation yellow platinum from HCl/Cl



## Slaughlin79 (Sep 10, 2018)

I came across a thread and read a reply where a guy said that it would be problematic precipitating yellow platinum salts from HCl bleach. He said since the solution has to be evaporated to concentrate it in order for the ammonium chloride to work, salts will form from the bleach. He also said there was a way around it but didn’t go into it and I can’t find any info on it. 

Now I did see post started by I’m pretty sure it was Buchner and it started with him already having precipitated the yellow salts and he mentions dissolving his platinum with acid bleach and I thought he might go into detail about how he did it but I’ve searched and searched on this site and cannot find the post he mentions. He says to search for platinum and bleach or Clorox and While a lot comes back I don’t see the one he’s talking about.Maybe Im not using the right words so if anyone can help me out even with just a point in a direction I would appreciate it?


----------



## Slaughlin79 (Sep 11, 2018)

Never mind I found and I also met a man near where I work that has a recycling business and processes cats has been more than happy to help me out and answer any question I have. People like that don’t come by too often


----------



## nickvc (Sep 11, 2018)

No disrespect but anyone processing cats with wet methods is losing money especially if they have decent volumes and deep pockets, you will never recover all the values due to filtering problems and the inability to dissolve all the values easily.


----------

